# Nurture Soap fo's



## Zany_in_CO (May 4, 2017)

FRESH CUT ROSE -  Site Description - smells just like a bouquet of freshly cut roses complete with green leaf and stem notes ... a fragrance & essential oil blend.

** I received this as a free sample with my order. I was astonished by how much it smelled like the real thing! The bad news is that one sniff gave me a headache and made me sneeze. So anyone sensitive to certain fragrances may want to pass on this one. Next, I  test new fragrances by placing 5-10 drops on a cotton ball set on a piece of tin foil to see how long it lasts. Sadly, this fragrance didn't last very long. It dissipated quickly and didn't even stay on the cotton ball. I didn't soap it. Potpourri might be the best use for it.

SUPERTRAMP -  Site Description - is a mossy, lush green scent with notes of patchouli and peppermint, rose, lavender, orange, petigrain, sandalwood and ginger. It's complex, mysterious, wild and untamed. 

** This fragrance was exactly what I was hoping for -- it measured up to it's name. Very sexy OOB. Soaped at 5%. No acceleration, thankfully, in a slow moving batch to make a rainbow layered soap. Unfortunately the scent morphed into a funky playdoh aroma after soaping. It may be because of the raw shea butter used. It also faded... not much scent left after a 4-week cure, hence the 2-star deduction. 

SOMETHING WICKED THIS WAY COMES -  Site Description - is sexy in a bottle. Floral notes of Jasmine combine with ginger notes to make a truly alluring fragrance blend that will turn heads.
* Jasmine & ginger??? Where? I didn't get those notes at all. This scent was "soft" OOB. I  test new fragrances by placing 5-10 drops on a cotton ball set on a piece of tin foil to see how long it lasts. Sadly, this fragrance dissipated over time and the cotton ball smells like newspaper. I did not bother to soap it.


----------



## newbie (May 4, 2017)

Fragrances OOB and on cotton balls is a good initial step to check out its scent, but soaping it is the true test of any of them. Some FO's do fade or morph, but some morph and then morph back to the original scent, some seem to fade but explode out when used in the shower, some fade and then return. I would not ever disregard one because of a cotton ball test; making a small real soap sample is the only way to go and even then, it seems like an FO can vary from one recipe to another.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 5, 2017)

Ditto ^^^      I totally agree. I guess I should explain the madness of my method... this is my standard for FOs, esp. for new suppliers that I'm considering doing business with. As it happens, the FO suppliers that I buy from regularly pass this simple test time after time after time. They don't disappoint. At the end of 2 weeks, I wrap the cotton ball in the piece of foil and attach it with a rubber band to the bottle for future reference. It's especially helpful with a bunch of 1 & 2 oz samples that I may want to combine later on. It's just me. I have little patience for FOs that don't work as hard as I do. LOL


----------



## anjouwu (May 6, 2017)

Interesting method and results, Zany! I had a very different experience with Supertramp and it has become a favorite, but I don't soap with raw shea. A good reminder that our results do depend on a lot of variables, both controllable and not-so-much.


----------

